# Hillarys New Version of the U.S. Flag



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Look close to the stars on the flag. This is proof she is the Hildabeast.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Look at all of those white sheeple in the audience cutting their own throats and that of their children with glee. Sickening.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How much more proof will be provided that liberalism is indeed a mental disorder? What Every American Must Know About Sharia BEFORE They Vote: How Hillary Clinton Duped America By Pushing Khizr Khan, A Sharia Muslim Scholar | Walid Shoebat


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

The future is going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Look at all of those white sheeple in the audience cutting their own throats and that of their children with glee. Sickening.


we have the same stupid idiotic fascination as in 2008 - this time it's getting a woman prez .... don't pay attention that she's totally unqualified - forget that she's a liar and crooked as a three dollar bill - a 3rd term continuation of a total disaster administration .... oooooo a woman president !!!!!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you look, the she bitch's crowd is only a few hundred, small space.

Minions of the underworld.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> If you look, the she bitch's crowd is only a few hundred, small space.
> 
> Minions of the underworld.


Yep. She has a handful of people at her rallies and Trump sells out stadiums. But if she wins in Nov. whatdya bet it's by a "landslide".

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Gods hand will eventually make everything right, BUT, we will be held accountable....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Yep. She has a handful of people at her rallies and Trump sells out stadiums. But if she wins in Nov. whatdya bet it's by a "landslide".
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


LANDSLIDE!, Brought to you by the SEIU and financed by George Soros, puppetmaster.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

She needs to be gone .............................


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> we have the same stupid idiotic fascination as in 2008 - this time it's getting a woman prez .... don't pay attention that she's totally unqualified - forget that she's a liar and crooked as a three dollar bill - a 3rd term continuation of a total disaster administration .... oooooo a woman president !!!!!!


I agree. The problem unfortunately rests with older women versus younger women if you pay attention to who is supporting Clinton.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Yep. She has a handful of people at her rallies and Trump sells out stadiums. But if she wins in Nov. whatdya bet it's by a "landslide".
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


Not a landslide, just enough to get by (in select counties with 110% voter turn out).


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

How the heck did this flag even be produced? Something smells fishy..
Asked wife to look at it. Its photshopped. She can see the lines with photoshop when you search that picture..


----------

